# Cruise Questions



## suzanne (Sep 19, 2018)

I am planning to go on my first cruise next year to Alaska. I have read the cruise info on the website for the trip I m looking at, but I still have some questions. So if any of you that cruise can help I would really appreciate it.

1. Cruise says port charges are included. I realize that I will have to pay for my round trip flight to/from  Seattle. But what other taxes and fees will I be expected to pay?

2. Tipping, is the amount they show mandatory or left up to my discretion?

3. Will I need an adapter for charging my cell, tablet and camera batteries?

4. What hotel is closest to Seattle Cruise ship port? And what is best way to get from SEATAC Airport to the hotel and port?

I would appreciate anyone's help. I will be traveling alone so at my age safety is an important factor.

Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2018)

Here's a start.
1) extras are not so much taxes and fees, but shore excursions are extra and can be fairly costly. Also drinks, both alcoholic and such things as sodas or 'fancy' coffees.
2) tipping. depending on the line, they automatically tack $12-$14 per day on your bill. You can challenge that if you wish, but we never have. I think they would put a guilt thing on you if you went to the desk to challenge it much.
3) Your cabin will have a normal household power outlet to plug your charger into. (it will also have European 240v outlets)
3) Can't help you there. Inquire on Cruise Critic (see below)
4) the least expensive would be the light rail in to Seattle Center (where the Space Needle is), but you may want to use a shared shuttle direct to a hotel.

By all means sign onto www.cruisecritic.com and go to the 'Roll Calls' and sign on to your exact ship and sailing date. There you will 'meet' people who will be on the cruise with you. You can join discussions on hotels, shore excursions (most at lower cost than the cruise line offers) 'sail away' party, meet 'n' greets aboard that the cruise line really caters to Cruise Critic members and gives them special perks.

Have Fun. Those are fun cruises and a good way to 'get your cruising feet' wet.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> By all means sign onto www.cruisecritic.com and go to the 'Roll Calls' and sign on to your exact ship and sailing date. There you will 'meet' people who will be on the cruise with you. You can join discussions on hotels, shore excursions (most at lower cost than the cruise line offers) 'sail away' party, meet 'n' greets aboard that the cruise line really caters to Cruise Critic members and gives them special perks.


I have found that Cruise Critic roll calls have severely diminished in value the last few years. It seems the tide has changed toward Facebook groups. So I also suggest searching for Facebook groups for the specific ship and sail date. They tend to get a lot more action than the roll calls I am also following.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2018)

Regarding transportation, we don't do Uber or Lyft due to safety concerns, there is no vetting of drivers... We use SuperShuttle from airports extensively, and apply our AAA discount.  Most hotels have taxis to the port, and some hotels that are  close to the ports will usually have shuttles that take you to the port, sometimes for a small fee.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2018)

There is more than one pier used for cruise ships in Seattle, so make sure you check w/ the cruise line to find out which one your ship will be at.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I have found that Cruise Critic roll calls have severely diminished in value the last few years. It seems the tide has changed toward Facebook groups. So I also suggest searching for Facebook groups for the specific ship and sail date. They tend to get a lot more action than the roll calls I am also following.


Interesting that the role calls are going out of favor;  I never use them but I do find Cruise Critic to be a great resource for information about the ship, itinerary, and especially researching the excursions that are available at each port.

Kurt


----------



## moonstone (Sep 19, 2018)

As mentioned you wont need an adapter but if you have a few things that need to plug in (ie;cell charger, camera battery charger...) you might want to pack a small power bar. On the few cruises we've taken there was only 1 outlet in the bathroom (too high for me to reach) and one outlet at the desk, so being able to plug 6 things into a power bar at the desk was handy.

~Diane


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2018)

moonstone said:


> As mentioned you wont need an adapter but if you have a few things that need to plug in (ie;cell charger, camera battery charger...) you might want to pack a small power bar. On the few cruises we've taken there was only 1 outlet in the bathroom (too high for me to reach) and one outlet at the desk, so being able to plug 6 things into a power bar at the desk was handy.


Double-check w/ the cruise line first, as some lines strictly prohibit power strips in the rooms (fire hazard).  Instead, since almost all of our devices can be charged with a USB charger, I just get a multi-port charger so we can charge up all phones, ipads, cameras, etc. with just one plug.

https://www.cruisehabit.com/power-s...-ships-and-how-safely-gain-some-extra-outlets

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Double-check w/ the cruise line first, as some lines strictly prohibit power strips in the rooms (fire hazard).  Instead, since almost all of our devices can be charged with a USB charger, I just get a multi-port charger so we can charge up all phones, ipads, cameras, etc. with just one plug.
> 
> https://www.cruisehabit.com/power-s...-ships-and-how-safely-gain-some-extra-outlets
> 
> Kurt


Good advice. Royal Caribbean stopped allowing power strips. It used to be you could take one as long as it didn't have surge protection, but now people have reported having any power strip confiscated from their luggage.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Good advice. Royal Caribbean stopped allowing *power strips*. It used to be you could take one as long as it didn't have surge protection, but now people have reported having any power strip confiscated from their luggage.


I use this one from Amazon. No surge protection. 15"cable. 3 USB outlets, 3 115v outlets. Compact. I like it. https://smile.amazon.com/Travel-Pow...ords=travel+power+strip+for+cruise+ship&psc=1


----------



## Karen G (Sep 19, 2018)

The link light rail is an easy way to get from the airport to downtown Seattle, but it will depend on how much luggage you'll have as you'd have to be able to manage it by yourself getting on the train and walking to your hotel.  A taxi, Super Shuttle, or Uber/Lyft are alternatives.


----------



## tiel (Sep 19, 2018)

When we need a hotel prior to a cruise (usually depart from east coast), we use a website called buyreservations.com.  I looked up Seattle, and one hotel (Radisson) was provided for the date I selected.  It was located at the airport, so I assume they have a free shuttle from the airport.  They offer a shuttle to the port for $14 pp.  

Can’t guarantee they will have something you are interested in, but you can give them a try.  We use them all the time for park/fly packages, and have found their prices to be very good, usually lower than anything else we can find.

Hope you have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2018)

Surge protectors are prohibitive on all Celebrity Cruise Line ships
Tipping is a suggestive amount given by you for service on a cruise ship. Ex. cabin steward, chief eng, dinning room server & assistant. Each cruise line will breakdown this information for you on a daily costs.
There are several hotels nears the cruise port. Check Trip Advisor for this information.
Cruise Critic is still a good source for free cruise information. Check cruise critic reviews for the information on your cruise ship and check cruise critics for the Roll Call for the date and of your cruise ship. Example: Celebrity Edge February 10,2019. Roll Call.
I would use a hotel shuttle to the cruise port it is cheaper  IMHO.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 19, 2018)

tiel said:


> When we need a hotel prior to a cruise (usually depart from east coast), we use a website called buyreservations.com.  I looked up Seattle, and one hotel (Radisson) was provided for the date I selected.  It was located at the airport, so I assume they have a free shuttle from the airport.  They offer a shuttle to the port for $14 pp.
> 
> Can’t guarantee they will have something you are interested in, but you can give them a try.  We use them all the time for park/fly packages, and have found their prices to be very good, usually lower than anything else we can find.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful cruise!



This is probably a good choice, but also check other hotels close to the airport that have free transportation. The Raddison is in a good location because there is a walking bridge across Highway 99 that goes right to the hotel and it is an easy walk from the airport. We went last year and stayed in the Double Tree and the hotel had a service to drive people to the cruise ship which was cheaper than Uber or using the ship’s transportation. I think the rate from the ship was $35 pp and we paid $60 for a big SUV that carried four people and all our luggage. So the $14 rate above is a good as it gets. We spent three nights in town before the cruise and rode the train downtown and Seattle Center. The train was very convenient and an easy walk from the Radison, but it doesn’t go anywhere near the cruise ship. Look at Google maps for more detail.

I bought an extension cord that has three plug receptacles and that works great for travel. I take two of them everywhere we travel.

If you didn’t buy your cruise yet, Princess, Celebrity, and Holland America are the ones you might want. Also, Costco Travel and Vacations to Go have great prices. Princess has coin operated washers onboard that come in handy.

We have done that cruise four times. Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 20, 2018)

This is the cord you need with two prongs. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-6-ft-16-2-Indoor-Cube-Tap-Extension-Cord-White-HD-145-017/100672781


----------



## isisdave (Sep 20, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I have found that Cruise Critic roll calls have severely diminished in value the last few years. It seems the tide has changed toward Facebook groups. So I also suggest searching for Facebook groups for the specific ship and sail date. They tend to get a lot more action than the roll calls I am also following.



You know, it's funny. We booked two cruises this year, both about March. Regal Princess in June got up to about 30 pages of posts before sailing. Celebrity Reflection, sailing in November, had 40+ pages by then and 113 now! I guess it depends on who's going, and going where.

But at least it's easy to find the "roll call" and I'm sure if there's a Facebook group it will be mentioned there. One thing they're very good for is organizing solo travelers into groups for dining, games, tours, etc.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 20, 2018)

tompalm said:


> Princess has coin operated washers onboard that come in handy.


Do you know the cost of the washer and dryer? Also, do you need to bring your own detergent? We have a cruise planned on the Pacific Princess next year and noticed the laundromat is on our deck.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your help. The cruise is on the Holland Oosterdam ship, thru Vacations To Go. It  loads from Pier 66.  Flying from Tallahassee, Florida I will need to arrive a day prior to boarding the ship and stay over a day after getting back into Seattle, due to connections.

I did not know about the extension cords. I always take a power strip when I travel but never used a USB strip thing. Definitely getting one of those. I will check out the links you all provided as well. Since I am older and traveling alone, I will want to use shuttle service if hotel does not offer transport to and from the port. 

Thank you all again for your help.
Suzanne


----------



## tompalm (Sep 20, 2018)

Karen G said:


> Do you know the cost of the washer and dryer? Also, do you need to bring your own detergent? We have a cruise planned on the Pacific Princess next year and noticed the laundromat is on our deck.



The cost goes up all the time, but if I remember right it was $3.00 to wash and $2 for a dryer and that was a lot more than places charge in town, but way cheaper than paying the ship to wash or bringing an extra suitcase. The ship will give you change and sell you soap. But, call Princess to make sure they still have soap and quarters onboard. I bet they went digital in the last couple years, but maybe not all ships have done that.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 20, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Thank you all so much for your help. The cruise is on the Holland Oosterdam ship, thru Vacations To Go. It  loads from Pier 66.  Flying from Tallahassee, Florida I will need to arrive a day prior to boarding the ship and stay over a day after getting back into Seattle, due to connections.
> 
> I did not know about the extension cords. I always take a power strip when I travel but never used a USB strip thing. Definitely getting one of those. I will check out the links you all provided as well. Since I am older and traveling alone, I will want to use shuttle service if hotel does not offer transport to and from the port.
> 
> ...


 I recommend you call the hotel you are staying in to get a quote and make a reservation. Also, call Vacations to Go or Princess to buy a transfer should you decide to go that way. One thing about boarding the ship is they tell you to board between 1-3 pm and if you ride with the Princess transfer, they will leave later. I like to depart the hotel around 11 am and get to the ship before noon. They might not let you into your state room until 3 pm, but you can go to the buffet and walk around the ship until your room is ready.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 20, 2018)

tompalm said:


> The cost goes up all the time, but if I remember right it was $3.00 to wash and $2 for a dryer and that was a lot more than places charge in town, but way cheaper than paying the ship to wash or bringing an extra suitcase. The ship will give you change and sell you soap. But, call Princess to make sure they still have soap and quarters onboard. I bet they went digital in the last couple years, but maybe not all ships have done that.


I just spoke with someone at Princess and she said it was $3 for wash and $3 for dry, but you can use your ship card to pay so it must be some kind of digital equipment where you insert your card. She said detergent was available for $1.25 but you can bring your own, too.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 20, 2018)

Karen G said:


> I just spoke with someone at Princess and she said it was $3 for wash and $3 for dry, but you can use your ship card to pay so it must be some kind of digital equipment where you insert your card. She said detergent was available for $1.25 but you can bring your own, too.



Thanks for the update. I will be on a Princess ship Oct 6-13 and will use that. We are just doing a seven day coastal cruise with family out of LA. But, it is nice to have clean clothes before getting off the ship and starting phase three of our vacation.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 20, 2018)

tompalm said:


> Thanks for the update. I will be on a Princess ship Oct 6-13 and will use that. We are just doing a seven day coastal cruise with family out of LA. But, it is nice to have clean clothes before getting off the ship and starting phase three of our vacation.


We're doing a 12-day Mediterranean/Adriatic cruise followed by an 11-day trip to Israel with our church. Having access to a laundromat onboard the ship is phenomenal!


----------



## suzanne (Sep 21, 2018)

tompalm said:


> I recommend you call the hotel you are staying in to get a quote and make a reservation. Also, call Vacations to Go or Princess to buy a transfer should you decide to go that way. One thing about boarding the ship is they tell you to board between 1-3 pm and if you ride with the Princess transfer, they will leave later. I like to depart the hotel around 11 am and get to the ship before noon. They might not let you into your state room until 3 pm, but you can go to the buffet and walk around the ship until your room is ready.


Thank you for this info as most hotels have a 10 or 11 AM checkout time. I will try to board early and go to the buffet and relax til my room is ready. The flight from Florida to Seattle is very tiring.
Zuzanne


----------



## suzanne (Sep 21, 2018)

I have one other question, how far in advance should I book my cruise. Its not until August 2019.
Thank you all.
Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2018)

Suzanne, there are two schools of thought on when to buy. One thought is to book early for best cabin choice. The other is to wait for last minute booking when the cruise line discounts unsold cabins. If you book early- and book through the cruise line- not a discounter like Vacationstogo, you can call and get the new, lower price. Usually they don't charge for the change, but not always. But then sometimes the discounters will offer extra perks- more OBC, drink packages, prepaid gratuities, etc but only on NEW reservations. There is no right answer. We've done it both ways. Then there is the issue of tying up your money for almost a year. I know it's only the deposit- and insurance- don't forget that, and if you have any possible pre-existing conditions, you need to get the travel insurance within a week or so from paying the deposit.

Plus- after you've sent your deposit, it really feels like you are going, and you can start the planning, and that's the fun part of a cruise anyway.

Now. your other question about boarding. Since this is your first cruise, you will not be boarding all that early. The people with 'status' will be boarding early. You will want to probably wait until the last minute to check out of your hotel- y extend that if they will let you. The ship will have disgorged 2,500 people starting right after breakfast, then they have to make up all the cabins and reload all the provisions and put all the new luggage aboard for your cruise. They do have relatively comfortable waiting areas in the terminal, but be prepared for long, serpentine lines until you get aboard. The buffet will be open, but by the time you get aboard, it will be very crowded. You'll be allowed into your cabin around 3:00 p.m., but you'll just have your carry-on. Your luggage will arrive- probably by dinner time and the ship pulling out, but not always. Have a change of clothes into 'country club casual' to wear to a sail away party and dinner in your carry-on in case your luggage is delayed getting to your cabin.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Sep 21, 2018)

suzanne said:


> I have one other question, how far in advance should I book my cruise. Its not until August 2019.
> Thank you all.
> Suzanne


Shop around for the best perks you can find.  We often book our cruises with https://www.crucon.com when they are having a big sale as they offer perks like free drinks, free gratuities, onboard credit, etc. You can sign up on their website to get email notifications of their upcoming sales. You could also call and talk to an agent there and see what they advise.  If you want a particular cabin, deck, or date you might want to book early.  I know our cruise isn't until October 2019 and we booked it in August. Now it shows as sold out on the Princess website.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 21, 2018)

I have to say that if we ever cruise to Alaska again, it will not be a Seattle to Seattle. We did not have the “Inside Passage” experience we had hoped for as we missed areas by having to return to Seattle rather than travel further up and be able to travel inland to Denali. Also the cruising out of Seattle and into the passage was the roughest 24 hours I have ever spent on a cruise ship. The dining room was practically empty because so many people were seasick.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks Jim, These are the things I need to know.
Suzanne


----------



## suzanne (Sep 21, 2018)

Karen thank you, I will check out that website to see what they have for my time frame.
Suzanne


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2018)

Karen G said:


> I know our cruise isn't until October 2019 and we booked it in August. Now it shows as sold out on the Princess website.


This might be a reason for concern. Cruises generally don't sell out that early. If you aren't seeing the cruise on Princess's website anymore, it could mean a couple things; they have sold all remaining cabins to a large group, they chartered the entire ship for an affinity cruise and just haven't gotten around to telling you your cruise is cancelled or there is a simple glitch causing it not to show up when searching for cruises.

The first two items are a concern. Depending on the large group that bought the remaining cabins, you may or may not like vacationing said large group. If they cancelled your cruise because they chartered the entire ship, then lets hope they tell you soon. If it is the last one, then no worries. Have you checked the roll call or Facebook group for your specific cruise to see what may be up? Are people asking why it isn't listed?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> This might be a reason for concern. Cruises generally don't sell out that early.


It is the smallest Princess ship with some 600+ passengers. It says "sold out" on the website, although the same itinerary is available a few weeks later. I'm glad I booked when I did.

I am going to check with Princess to see if this might be an affinity cruise.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 21, 2018)

Glynda said:


> I have to say that if we ever cruise to Alaska again, it will not be a Seattle to Seattle. We did not have the “Inside Passage” experience we had hoped for as we missed areas by having to return to Seattle rather than travel further up and be able to travel inland to Denali. Also the cruising out of Seattle and into the passage was the roughest 24 hours I have ever spent on a cruise ship. The dining room was practically empty because so many people were seasick.


The real gem of an Alaskan cruise is actually not just Inside Passage but Glacier Bay.  Only Holland America and Princess in the mass cruising market has the permits to enter Glacier Bay.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The real gem of an Alaskan cruise is actually not just Inside Passage but Glacier Bay.  Only Holland America and Princess in the mass cruising market has the permits to enter Glacier Bay.


This is true and is the reason to use these lines. Nothing else compares.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2018)

You can book your cruise right now online for most cruise lines. 
Plus, you  can select your cabin  location and your dinner time.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 21, 2018)

I did Glacier Bay w-Princess in the last eclipse. Weird & wonderful.
I would only do an Alaska cruise 1-way with Glacier Bay included.
And I'd want to include Denali (either by tour or independent).

.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Suzanne, there are two schools of thought on when to buy. One thought is to book early for best cabin choice. The other is to wait for last minute booking when the cruise line discounts unsold cabins. If you book early- and book through the cruise line- not a discounter like Vacationstogo, you can call and get the new, lower price. Usually they don't charge for the change, but not always.



Any agent may honor a new price. A good one will always work with you to get the new price. If V2G won't do it, then that's another reason not to use them for early bookings. My agent does this frequently and it's not an issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Karen G said:


> Shop around for the best perks you can find.  We often book our cruises with https://www.crucon.com when they are having a big sale as they offer perks like free drinks, free gratuities, onboard credit, etc. You can sign up on their website to get email notifications of their upcoming sales. You could also call and talk to an agent there and see what they advise.  If you want a particular cabin, deck, or date you might want to book early.  I know our cruise isn't until October 2019 and we booked it in August. Now it shows as sold out on the Princess website.



Be careful to know all the potential fees ahead of time. Crucon, last I checked, charges a $100 fee to make changes to an existing reservation (and that includes a price change when the cruise fare was reduced by the cruise line).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Be careful to know all the potential fees ahead of time. Crucon, last I checked, charges a $100 fee to make changes to an existing reservation (and that includes a price change when the cruise fare was reduced by the cruise line).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This can be a good reason to either book directly thought the cruise line where you can work on price drop changes yourself or work through a great independent travel agent that is willing to do so. Though in some cases they may charge change fees too.


----------



## myoakley (Sep 22, 2018)

I second Talent312.  No cruise to Alaska is complete without Glacier Bay and Denali.  I recommend a one-way cruise from Vancouver with stops in the Inside Passage and through Glacier Bay, and then a 2-day or 3-day visit to Denali (or reversing it and visiting Denali first;  then you would fly into Anchorage.)  Since only Princess or Holland America offers this, it narrows your choices quite a bit.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Be careful to know all the potential fees ahead of time. Crucon, last I checked, charges a $100 fee to make changes to an existing reservation (and that includes a price change when the cruise fare was reduced by the cruise line).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That wasn't the case when I booked our cruise with them.  We changed the date after we did some research on what the weather might be like and decided to go a few weeks earlier than our first booking. The change was within 24 hrs. so they waived the change fee.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Be careful to know all the potential fees ahead of time. *Crucon, last I checked, charges a $100 fee to make changes to an existing reservation* (and that includes a price change when the cruise fare was reduced by the cruise line).


So, uh, which is it Ken, In your post just previous to this one, you said:

"Any agent may honor a new price. A good one will always work with you to get the new price. *If V2G won't do it, then that's another reason not to use them for early bookings.* My agent does this frequently and it's not an issue."

Which is why the 'when and with whom' you should book is such a dilemma. So here's how I do it. If I'm booking early (say a year from sailing date) I will book with the cruise line. They will ALWAYS cancel and re-book at no additional charge if there is a price change. But if I'm booking a 'last minute' cruise- say with departure 3-4 months out- I will shop the perks that the discounters are offering. The discounters have reserved whole blocks of every category of cabins, and as it gets closer to that 90 day out 'must pay in full' date, they know what they have in the inventory and add perks to move them. The 'danger' here is that you might find your chosen 'high deck, mid-ship' cabin  location is sold out.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Karen G said:


> That wasn't the case when I booked our cruise with them.  We changed the date after we did some research on what the weather might be like and decided to go a few weeks earlier than our first booking. The change was within 24 hrs. so they waived the change fee.



That's nice of them. Perhaps they now only charge for cancels but when I spoke with them about a cruise and from what others have told me, there is a $100 change or cancel fee, such as:

https://www.crucon.com/faq.htm#11

I wouldn't want to do business with an agency that has such a policy, unless it's for a very specific special cruise (likely last minute). I know many who book with them and feel they are great, and then there are those who were good customers for a long time only to need to make a change or cancel and never go back due to their fees. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> So, uh, which is it Ken, In your post just previous to this one, you said:
> 
> "Any agent may honor a new price. A good one will always work with you to get the new price. *If V2G won't do it, then that's another reason not to use them for early bookings.* My agent does this frequently and it's not an issue."
> 
> ...



Well, Jim, these aren't mutually exclusive comments. I also don't see this as a dilemma at all. It's abundantly clear to me based on my experience that a good independent agent is always better. Of course there are other risks with an independent, but to me they are outweighed by the benefits.

Some agents charge nuisance fees and some don't. Use one who doesn't. Crucon has policies that include such fees and I won't use them for that and other reasons. V2G may not have the fees (I really don't know), and I use their site occasionally for price validation (as I do with others such as cruise.com) but what I really don't like about V2G is that if you call for details (since they don't often list all fees and benefits online) they insist on your name and phone number, and to have a get to know you conversation before helping with your question...and I feel like I walked into a used car lot. Then you're on a list, so expect a sales call in the future. I try not to call them. 

BTW, I have discovered that V2G has great prices on Windstar, so my independent agent and I use them as a reference whenever quoting one of their cruises as it's often lower than Windstar direct, and yet every time Windstar and my agent can obtain the exact same price (so far). 

I understand your perspective that it's easier to book direct when in advance. In my experience, a good agent is better than the cruise line in the following ways:

1. Communication may be done via text, email, or phone. This is especially helpful when making small changes like dining times or inquiring about alternative cabin availability, etc.
2. Contact may be done outside of normal business hours. Some cruise lines have extended sales hours but not for all departments. 
3. There's no need for an extended call to introduce yourself, find your booking number, etc before making your request. In other words an agent who knows you is simply faster.
4. They have exactly the same offers available at the same price, or better, than the cruise line.
5. Independents will often have better deals available, as you note. And you may book direct with a cruise line at whatever deal they have and then transfer the reservation to an independent agent, who will then apply whatever extra deal they have available for you as well. Note that most cruise lines have a time limit on such transfers. I would bet that in the vast majority of the cruises you book in advance direct with the cruise line my agent could get you a better net price.

I agree with you that last minute cruises are sometimes available by agents at different net prices, especially if they have a group block price and availability when the cruise line has increased the rate. 

What I don't like about any of them is that sometimes I have to call the cruise line direct no matter where I book. For instance, I called RCL Thursday to make a change to the Internet plan to increase the number of devices and I noticed they had a lower price on Internet service than when I had bought a long time ago (also during a sale). Unfortunately, that department was closed Thursday night and I had to call Friday during business hours instead. I believe that was the first call to a cruise line in two or so years for me and I was pleased with the call and the competence of the staff who assisted me...quick, courteous, and on point, even though she did try to upsell me to the alcoholic package... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> What I don't like about any of them is that sometimes I have to call the cruise line direct no matter where I book. For instance, I called RCL Thursday to make a change to the Internet plan to increase the number of devices and I noticed they had a lower price on Internet service than when I had bought a long time ago (also during a sale). Unfortunately, that department was closed Thursday night and I had to call Friday during business hours instead. I believe that was the first call to a cruise line in two or so years for me and I was pleased with the call and the competence of the staff who assisted me...quick, courteous, and on point, even though she did try to upsell me to the alcoholic package.


With RCCL it should have been possible, and rather easy, to just go online and cancel your existing internet package and rebuy it at the new lower sales price.

One thing you won't get from an independant agent is the upsell for all these packages; internet, alcohol, dining or cruise line tours. Independent travel agents make no commission on any of them, so they really don't have an incentive to upsell you on them. They will of course try to upsell on travel insurance as that is a big money maker for them and usually a fairly easy sell.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 22, 2018)

WOW! So much info about cruising.  I am so glad I asked for help from you all. I am going to book a Balcony cabin because I do a lot of photography and want the ability to take photos from my balcony. Also I love watching the water. That being said which deck and cabin area would be best for me to request?  Dining options also state 2 nights in the main dining room are formal. Is it worth packing along formal clothes for those 2 nights or skip them and eat in one of the other dining areas on the ship? I would rather use the space in my luggage for my camera equipment. 
Suzanne


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2018)

BTW, in my opinion, Costco offers the best no hassle and plenty of cash refund back to your pocket for cruise booking.  There is no change fees and their agents are all very good.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

suzanne said:


> WOW! So much info about cruising.  I am so glad I asked for help from you all. I am going to book a Balcony cabin because I do a lot of photography and want the ability to take photos from my balcony. Also I love watching the water. That being said which deck and cabin area would be best for me to request?  Dining options also state 2 nights in the main dining room are formal. Is it worth packing along formal clothes for those 2 nights or skip them and eat in one of the other dining areas on the ship? I would rather use the space in my luggage for my camera equipment.
> Suzanne


We are partial to as high a deck as we feel like affording and a central location- not too far from the mid-ship elevators. Formal isn't all that formal anymore. You hardly see guys in tux's anymore. I just bring a sportcoat to wear over a collared shirt. A nice pantsuit or dress would be fine for a lady. Holland America is not a particularly dressy line. We've sailed on Oosterdam twice and don't remember ever feeling under dressed- but I don't wear grubby cargo shorts and holey T-shirts on cruises. On Dining- I don't remember how H/A does it, but unless you like the regimentation of set dining, sign up for whatever they call the 'anytime' dining (Celebrity calls theirs Select Dining, and costs pre-paid gratuities to qualify but I'm not sure about H/A). We like to be able to go to the dining room whenever we want to and sit with different people rather than same time, same table, same people. In case you decide to just stay casual, about the only options are the buffet, or on-deck burger bars. Incidentally, I really liked the taco bar- right side of the pool deck. Great place for lunch.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

suzanne said:


> WOW! So much info about cruising.  I am so glad I asked for help from you all. I am going to book a Balcony cabin because I do a lot of photography and want the ability to take photos from my balcony. Also I love watching the water. That being said which deck and cabin area would be best for me to request?  Dining options also state 2 nights in the main dining room are formal. Is it worth packing along formal clothes for those 2 nights or skip them and eat in one of the other dining areas on the ship? I would rather use the space in my luggage for my camera equipment.
> Suzanne


Depending on the cruise line, formal night may mean nothing. For some lines just long pants for a man is required (no shorts or sleeveless shirts). Formal night has really diminished over the years and in some cases won't discriminate as long as you meet the minimum dress for non formal night. We used to dress and pack for formal nights, but not anymore. I may pack a Polo shirt, but that is the extent of it. We still eat in the MDR, or sometimes at the buffet. 

As for photography, I don't know that a balcony really matters much. You have a 50/50% chance of having great view of the port. The best photos can be take while on deck. While at sea you will just have a lot of photos of, well, water.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> With RCCL it should have been possible, and rather easy, to just go online and cancel your existing internet package and rebuy it at the new lower sales price.



Unfortunately, you are forced to call to cancel any prepaid services such as Internet, spa, etc. I agree that this should be possible online. 



> One thing you won't get from an independant agent is the upsell for all these packages; internet, alcohol, dining or cruise line tours. Independent travel agents make no commission on any of them, so they really don't have an incentive to upsell you on them. They will of course try to upsell on travel insurance as that is a big money maker for them and usually a fairly easy sell.



That's an advantage to using an independent agent, so thanks for agreeing with me! 

FYI, I buy my travel insurance from squaremouth.com.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

suzanne said:


> WOW! So much info about cruising.  I am so glad I asked for help from you all. I am going to book a Balcony cabin because I do a lot of photography and want the ability to take photos from my balcony. Also I love watching the water. That being said which deck and cabin area would be best for me to request?  Dining options also state 2 nights in the main dining room are formal. Is it worth packing along formal clothes for those 2 nights or skip them and eat in one of the other dining areas on the ship? I would rather use the space in my luggage for my camera equipment.
> Suzanne



Balcony cabins are great. However, I found that I spent more time on deck than on my balcony, so now only book a balcony if the price is very reasonable. Ironically, I very much enjoyed a lower deck ocean view cabin for watching the water more than from a higher deck. 

Formal is not always "formal" and you will find lots of people in more casual clothes on formal nights. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> BTW, in my opinion, Costco offers the best no hassle and plenty of cash refund back to your pocket for cruise booking.  There is no change fees and their agents are all very good.



I booked with Costco many times. They are great. But, you have to call for everything. When I started using an independent agent and found he was happy to communicate via email or text, I found everything much easier and faster (he also offers more OBC than Costco, so it's also a savings).


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> On Dining- I don't remember how H/A does it, but unless you like the regimentation of set dining, sign up for whatever they call the 'anytime' dining (Celebrity calls theirs Select Dining, and costs pre-paid gratuities to qualify but I'm not sure about H/A). We like to be able to go to the dining room whenever we want to and sit with different people rather than same time, same table, same people. In case you decide to just stay casual, about the only options are the buffet, or on-deck burger bars. Incidentally, I really liked the taco bar- right side of the pool deck. Great place for lunch.



This is a great example why the new(er) trend to offer both set dining table and time along with "anytime" dining is appealing. Jim prefers anytime dining, and I prefer getting to know the same people at the same dining table for the entire cruise. I've met great people (and some not so great), some of whom I am still in contact with and others whom I've been with on other cruises. I've often been invited to, and coordinated, private excursions with those at my dining table, and it generally makes for a pleasant cruise. I've often had breakfast or lunch in the main dining room and sat with others, and while nice, it's not the same as getting to know people over many meals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Unfortunately, you are forced to call to cancel any prepaid services such as Internet, spa, etc. I agree that this should be possible online.


We don't usually book those, so I wasn't aware of that. We did purchase a four night dining package on the Allure for this December and I see the option there to cancel it, so I thought that was an option for other items as well.



Ken555 said:


> FYI, I buy my travel insurance from squaremouth.com.


I have also used Squaremouth in the past, but now seem to like Nationwide. They probably sell through Squaremouth and InrureMyTrip also, but we usually just go direct. They provide coverage for pre-existing conditions as long as you buy before final payment where many others require you to buy within a certain number of days of initial booking.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> I booked with Costco many times. They are great. But, you have to call for everything. When I started using an independent agent and found he was happy to communicate via email or text, I found everything much easier and faster (he also offers more OBC than Costco, so it's also a savings).


I use your agent too . The part that is annoying is that sometimes I have to ask him to match Costco's savings.  His customer service is fabulous.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 22, 2018)

suzanne said:


> WOW! So much info about cruising.  I am so glad I asked for help from you all. I am going to book a Balcony cabin because I do a lot of photography and want the ability to take photos from my balcony. Also I love watching the water. That being said which deck and cabin area would be best for me to request?  Dining options also state 2 nights in the main dining room are formal. Is it worth packing along formal clothes for those 2 nights or skip them and eat in one of the other dining areas on the ship? I would rather use the space in my luggage for my camera equipment.
> Suzanne


When you choose your cabin look at deck plans for your ship and determine what is above your cabin. Try to get  other cabins above yours and don't get a cabin with nightclub or dining room or public area above you. We like mid-ship upper decks as they seem to be fairly stable.  As to formal nights, we found on both the Alaska cruises we did, folks didn't really dress up that much. Nice pants, pantsuit, skirt, blouses were all fine. I don't believe I saw anyone in a formal gown on an Alaska cruise.

We've enjoyed two seven-night cruises to Alaska out of Seattle and had very calm seas both times.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> We don't usually book those, so I wasn't aware of that. We did purchase a four night dining package on the Allure for this December and I see the option there to cancel it, so I thought that was an option for other items as well.



I'm glad you mentioned this. I saw that cancel button but it didn't work for me. The agent canceled it and then booked the new package for me, and that one *can* be canceled (I just looked). Glad to see it!



> I have also used Squaremouth in the past, but now seem to like Nationwide. They probably sell through Squaremouth and InrureMyTrip also, but we usually just go direct. They provide coverage for pre-existing conditions as long as you buy before final payment where many others require you to buy within a certain number of days of initial booking.



That's the same as the plan I buy from Squaremouth. I only buy it for the medical coverage and self-insure the trip cost, so I've only been paying ~$47 per trip. This reminds me to submit a medical receipt today for my last trip...


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I use your agent too . The part that is annoying is that sometimes I have to ask him to match Costco's savings.  His customer service is fabulous.



Yes, I remember. You can't reasonably assume he'll check Costco, or any other provider, for you, but he does do his best to match or do better than others! His customer service really is the best.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2018)

I enjoy taking cruise pictures of the ocean from Aft and of the ship bow when it is in the different cruise ports.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2018)

Karen G said:


> When you choose your cabin look at deck plans for your ship and determine what is above your cabin. Try to get  other cabins above yours and don't get a cabin with nightclub or dining room or public area above you. We like mid-ship upper decks as they seem to be fairly stable.



Great advice. I also prefer cabins on decks with other passenger cabins above and below mine. I've heard from others who were above the dining room and they hear all sorts of noise late at night and early in the morning. Also, I prefer a cabin that is not next to a service room (which shows up blank on the deck plans) as that could be a service supply room which may have stewards entering very early. 

I use https://cruisedeckplans.com/ for ship deck plans. It's a helpful resource as it has pictures of many cabins and other areas of the ship taken by passengers.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2018)

To get the best balcony views on 1-way Alaska cruises:
When heading North, get starboard (right) side.
When heading South, get port (left) side...
.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 22, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> To get the best balcony views on 1-way Alaska cruises:
> When heading North, get starboard (right) side.
> When heading South, get port (left) side...
> .



Thank you, good to know. Since mine is a roundtrip to/from Seattle I was looking at the port side heading North and the star board side heading South. Right now cabins are available across from each other so I can book as you suggested.
Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Thank you, good to know. Since mine is a roundtrip to/from Seattle I was looking at the port side heading North and the star board side heading South. Right now cabins are available across from each other so I can book as you suggested.
> Suzanne


I can't disagree with this, but obviously it will require a move, and actually, you won't be spending a whole lot of time- especially when the scenery is excellent- in your cabin. They have naturalists aboard who will be giving a kind of play-by-play when you are in the Glacier Bay, and tighter areas of the Inside Passage, and the narration will be broadcast in the public areas and on deck. You won't hear the Naturalists in your cabin unless your door is open, and even then it will be muffled. You will want to be on the upper deck - above the pool deck- unless the weather is inclement and you'll want to be in the lounge at front of the Observation Deck. That's where the Naturalists will be. It's indoors with a great view-m if you can get close to the windows. Understandably it's a very popular place.

If you want to avoid the move, I'd take a Right (Starboard) cabin mid-ship to forward, high deck.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> ...[Y]ou won't be spending a whole lot of time- especially when the scenery is excellent- in your cabin...



Beg to differ, just a bit.
We watched glaciers go by while sitting on our balcony, wrapped in blankets.
The view was excellent... like being on the 50 yard line at a stadium.
But up front, on top was cool, too. The Naturalist didn't have much to say.
.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 23, 2018)

suzanne said:


> I have one other question, how far in advance should I book my cruise. Its not until August 2019.
> Thank you all.
> Suzanne



I hope there is a good reason to go in August. That is the most expensive time to be in Seattle and hotels and airfare will cost more.  Also, you will get a better deal on the cruise during May or September. You can book anytime you want and cancel 90 days prior without penalty. I think that is the policy Vacation to Go has. The price should stay the same during that period.  During the last 90 days, the price often gets cheaper based on the number of cabins and the best price might be two weeks prior to departure. But they might sell out too.  So if you are meeting someone and that date is set, buy now with a small deposit and reserve the best stateroom. But, if you are free to travel anytime, start checking prices in April for a cruise in May and save a lot of money. Regarding staterooms, I like to be between the middle and back elevator on an upper floor.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 23, 2018)

Karen G said:


> I just spoke with someone at Princess and she said it was $3 for wash and $3 for dry, but you can use your ship card to pay so it must be some kind of digital equipment where you insert your card. She said detergent was available for $1.25 but you can bring your own, too.


Actually you MUST use your cruise card on the machine in the laundry room, which will dispense token(s), either for the wahsers and dryers or for the soap machine.  I'd just bring a couple of pods in a Ziploc bag for the typical 7-day cruise. Or buy a dollar-store amount of powder to bring.

The washers run about 25 minutes as I recall, and on busy days you'd better be there to get your clothes out and into a drier (these run a little longer) or someone will do it for you.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2018)

The only time we used cash on our cruises is for tipping for exceptional service by a crew member . Everything else is on the cruise line card.

To the OP just sit back and enjoy your cruise experience.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 23, 2018)

Cruise lines with Self-Serve Laundries:
American Cruise Lines - Free
Azamara Club Cruises - Free
Carnival Cruise Line - Pay
Crystal Cruises - Free
Cunard Line - Free
Disney Cruise Line - Pay
Holland America Line - Pay (most)
Oceania Cruises - Pay
Princess Cruises - Pay
Regent Seven Seas - Free
Seabourn - Free
Silversea Cruises - Pay
Viking Ocean Cruises - Free

Not Provided - Pay for Service Only
Ama Waterways
Avalon Waterways
Celebrity Cruises
Costa Cruises
MSC Cruises
Norwegian Cruise Line
Paul Gauguin
Royal Caribbean
Viking River Cruises
Windstar Cruises

-- From: https://www.cruisecritic.com/articles.cfm?ID=1614

.
.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2018)

tompalm said:


> You can book anytime you want and cancel 90 days prior without penalty. I think that is the policy Vacation to Go has.


The cancellation policy for a cruise is not based on the travel agency but rather the cruise line. Some cruise lines have now gone to 120 cancellation policies for 7 night cruises. Best to check the cruise lines website for their individual policies.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 23, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Beg to differ, just a bit.
> We watched glaciers go by while sitting on our balcony, wrapped in blankets.
> The view was excellent... like being on the 50 yard line at a stadium.
> But up front, on top was cool, too. The Naturalist didn't have much to say.
> .



Agree with a balcony for an Alaska Cruise. We woke up in the very early AM to see a wonder world of floating ice reflecting colors like gems. It was so quiet in the fijord and was one of the top sights I have ever seen. Seeing it in our bathrobes from our own balcony just added to the experience.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 23, 2018)

Our last port before arriving back in Seattle is in Victoria, BC. unfortunately we don't arrive until 6 PM depart at 11:30 PM. Had hoped to see Butchart Gardens but they close at 5 PM that day. Any recommendations for what to see or do during the evening hours near the port?
Suzanne


----------



## tompalm (Sep 23, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Our last port before arriving back in Seattle is in Victoria, BC. unfortunately we don't arrive until 6 PM depart at 11:30 PM. Had hoped to see Butchart Gardens but they close at 5 PM that day. Any recommendations for what to see or do during the evening hours near the port?
> Suzanne


Just walking around the waterfront or harbor is great and plenty to see with boats and sea planes coming in. The Queen Victoria hotel is interesting to walk through and the museum that is a block away is one of my favorites with a lot of ocean related displays.  The water front is actually an easy walk of less than 30 minutes or five minute cab ride. The sun set is late and it stays light out until 10 pm so sight seeing is easy.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

Suzanne, are you locked in to that specific cruise?  Could you maybe change it?  We went to Alaska last year, and found that leaving from Vancouver, BC, rather than Seattle, gave a much better itinerary.  We went to the same ports, but we were in port at much better times.  (e.g. Ketchikan from 10:00 to 6:00PM instead of 7:00 to 1:00PM.)  You may find a better trip to be in Victoria when you want to be there.

An alternate option:  Extend your stay after the cruise by a day or two.  From Seattle you can catch the Victoria Clipper ferry, enjoy a nice ride, and spend time in Victoria on your own terms.  Here's a link: https://www.clippervacations.com/vi...MI_pOHh9TR3QIVlIR-Ch3p-AcoEAAYASAAEgLwofD_BwE

Dave


----------



## suzanne (Sep 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Suzanne, are you locked in to that specific cruise?  Could you maybe change it?  We went to Alaska last year, and found that leaving from Vancouver, BC, rather than Seattle, gave a much better itinerary.  We went to the same ports, but we were in port at much better times.  (e.g. Ketchikan from 10:00 to 6:00PM instead of 7:00 to 1:00PM.)  You may find a better trip to be in Victoria when you want to be there.
> 
> An alternate option:  Extend your stay after the cruise by a day or two.  From Seattle you can catch the Victoria Clipper ferry, enjoy a nice ride, and spend time in Victoria on your own terms.  Here's a link: https://www.clippervacations.com/victoria-packages/victoria-fall-sale/?mkwid=s5iwHeSnj_dc|pcrid|295645476937|pkw|victoria clipper ferry|pmt|e&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_pOHh9TR3QIVlIR-Ch3p-AcoEAAYASAAEgLwofD_BwE
> 
> Dave



That's an idea Dave. There is only 2 cruise lines allowed in Glacier Bay and that's a must see for me. Both Holland America and Princess Cruise arrives at 6 & 7 PM in Victoria. Friends in Oregon have decided to drive up to Seattle and meet up with me there to do the cruise. Plus flights from Florida to Seattle are much cheaper than Florida to Vancouver.
I will check out the ferry and extending my stay an extra day or two.
Suzanne


----------



## suzanne (Sep 23, 2018)

tompalm said:


> Just walking around the waterfront or harbor is great and plenty to see with boats and sea planes coming in. The Queen Victoria hotel is interesting to walk through and the museum that is a block away is one of my favorites with a lot of ocean related displays.  The water front is actually an easy walk of less than 30 minutes or five minute cab ride. The sun set is late and it stays light out until 10 pm so sight seeing is easy.



The water front may be my best option for the time I will have there.
Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2018)

suzanne said:


> The water front may be my best option for the time I will have there.
> Suzanne


The Empress Hotel faces the inner harbour in Victoria, and is well worth a walk-through. They do a formal 'High Tea' in the afternoons. It's one of the old Canadian Pacific Grand Hotels. A word of caution, it's kind of dressy. I've been disallowed from entry wearing shorts.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 23, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Our last port before arriving back in Seattle is in Victoria, BC. unfortunately we don't arrive until 6 PM depart at 11:30 PM. Had hoped to see Butchart Gardens but they close at 5 PM that day. Any recommendations for what to see or do during the evening hours near the port?
> Suzanne



You seem to be on almost the same itinerary that we were on Princess Seattle to Seattle. We too arrived in Victoria at night and for a short time. However, Princess did have a short evening tour to Butchart Gardens. Lighted, but not the best way to experience the garden for the first time. While I loved visiting Seattle, I really did not like the Seattle to Seattle experience of Alaska. Plus it was at the end of August and it was wet, foggy and cold just about the whole week. The difference seems to be that we went into the Tracy Arm Fjord not Glacier Bay.  Regardless, it was stunning.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> The Empress Hotel faces the inner harbour in Victoria, and is well worth a walk-through. They do a formal 'High Tea' in the afternoons. It's one of the old Canadian Pacific Grand Hotels. A word of caution, it's kind of dressy. I've been disallowed from entry wearing shorts.



She said they don't get to Victoria till 6:00.  I'd expect High Tea would be over by then. ?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> She said they don't get to Victoria till 6:00.  I'd expect High Tea would be over by then.


Well, I guess she could stay over. Lessee here, Butchart Garden in the morning then High Tea in the afternoon, jump the Victoria Clipper back to Seattle. Could be a fun day.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Our last port before arriving back in Seattle is in Victoria, BC. unfortunately we don't arrive until 6 PM depart at 11:30 PM. Had hoped to see Butchart Gardens but they close at 5 PM that day. Any recommendations for what to see or do during the evening hours near the port?
> Suzanne


We just went for a walk as we’d been there before. The port is near a nice residential area and it was pleasant to walk down to a waterfront area with a park. You might want to take a taxi to the downtown area & walk around there.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 24, 2018)

suzanne said:


> That's an idea Dave. There is only 2 cruise lines allowed in Glacier Bay and that's a must see for me. Both Holland America and Princess Cruise arrives at 6 & 7 PM in Victoria. Friends in Oregon have decided to drive up to Seattle and meet up with me there to do the cruise. Plus flights from Florida to Seattle are much cheaper than Florida to Vancouver.
> I will check out the ferry and extending my stay an extra day or two.
> Suzanne



Norwegian goes into Glacier Bay also, I was just there from Seattle.  I agree that Vancouver cruises have better port times but is more expensive to fly in.  What some people do is fly to Seattle and take Amtrack to Vancouver, its a scenic ride.

We chose to stay in Seattle a few days because we’d never visited the market area, well worth it but very expensive.  The foodie sampler tour was a highlight, underground tour was a lowlight...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suzanne (Sep 24, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Norwegian goes into Glacier Bay also, I was just there from Seattle.  I agree that Vancouver cruises have better port times but is more expensive to fly in.  What some people do is fly to Seattle and take Amtrack to Vancouver, its a scenic ride.
> 
> We chose to stay in Seattle a few days because we’d never visited the market area, well worth it but very expensive.  The foodie sampler tour was a highlight, underground tour was a lowlight...
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave, I will check out Norwegian as I didn't know they went into Glacier Bay. I read on one site that only Holland and Princess were permitted to go there.
Suzanne


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 24, 2018)

We sailed Norwegian to/from Seattle on the Pearl and experienced Glacier Bay  NCL is very informal so need to pack dressy clothing. Suzanne, one of your posts indicates you were hoping to book a starboard cabin northbound and port for the southbound. That works for what is known in cruise lingo as a Back-to-Back (B2B) which is actually 2 separate cruises.  I've never heard of being able to book a starboard cabin for half of a 7-night cruise and then moving to a portside cabin midway.  No worries about missing out because you can always go on an upper deck to see scenery you can't observe from your balcony. And actually, scenery in Alaska is best viewed from the bow or stern areas of the ship. In Glacier Bay, the Pearl did a 360 so that both sides of the ship enjoyed the experience.

Good Luck in your planning. BTW we use Costco for our cruise bookings.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 24, 2018)

Great cruise thread.  We plan on booking an Alaska cruise as soon as our they are announced (next year) for July of 2020.  We are thinking of cruising the Princess.  Have lot's of time for reading/researching. .  

Thanks everyone


----------



## suzanne (Sep 25, 2018)

Sorry for the confusion. I would not be changing cabins. My cabin will be at the front of the ship on the navigation deck 8. I meant that because my cabin will be on the left side of the ship I would see everything on the left going north from Seattle and everything on the right heading back south to Seattle.
Suzanne


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2018)

The left side of a ship is called the port side; the right side of a ship is called starboard; the front of the ship is the bow and the back of the ship is called aft or can be refer to as stern..

Happy sailing.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> The left side of a ship is called the port side; the right side of a ship is called starboard; the front of the ship is the bow and the back of the ship is called aft or can be refer to as stern..
> 
> Happy sailing.



There are two sides to the ship. As you’re looking toward the bow, a good way to remember which is which is Port has four letters, and Left has four letters. 

The old joke is then, that if there are two sides to the ship and you know which way is Port, then Starboard is Left. 

Dave, the old sailor.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I would not be changing cabins. My cabin will be at the front of the ship on the navigation deck 8. I meant that because my cabin will be on the left side of the ship I would see everything on the left going north from Seattle and everything on the right heading back south to Seattle.
> Suzanne


that is correct.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> There are two sides to the ship. As you’re looking toward the bow, a good way to remember which is which is Port has four letters, and Left has four letters.
> 
> The old joke is then, that if there are two sides to the ship and you know which way is Port, then Starboard is Left.
> 
> Dave, the old sailor.


OK then, smarty pants. Back in the olden days of sail. When Britain ruled the waves and the sun never set on the British empire- and there was no such thing as air conditioning, When the wealthy sailed to India, and wanted to be on the most comfortable cabins on the ship, they chose cabins on the *P*ort side *O*utbound, and the *S*tarboard side when heading *H*ome. Ticket agents, knowing this charged accordingly and noted, for the wealthy, *POSH*.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2018)

When I took sailing classes... a way to remember Port side as left is... there is Port left in a bottle.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Ticket agents, knowing this charged accordingly and noted, for the wealthy, *POSH*.
> 
> Jim



That’s good. I thought I was fast, but you’re showing me I’m only half fast. 

Dave


----------



## Kel (Sep 25, 2018)

This is a great thread.  We just booked a two week trip with Princess Cruises for August 2019.  We start in Anchorage and have the first week on land (Denali, Fairbanks, etc.) and the second week is the cruise from Whittier to Vancouver.   

We are planning to arrive in Anchorage early for a few days on our own.  We are looking into the Brooks Falls Brown Bear excursion.  See the live webcam:  https://explore.org/livecams/brown-bears/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

Has anyone done this excursion?  Can anyone suggest a tour operator?  We are looking at Katmailand, Inc. right now.  It is a pricey day trip, but we are going to go for it.  Are there any other excursions you can recommend in Alaska? 

And, it looks like we booked our mini-suite stateroom (port side) in a good location.  Other than a three day Mexico cruise, this is a first real cruise for us. 

Happy Travels!


----------



## Kel (Sep 25, 2018)

Cruise question.  We booked our Princess Cruise with gratuity included ($15.50 per person per day or $217.00 for the week).  I'm a moderate tipper (15%to 20%) and my husband is an over tipper (25%+).  Do we really need to tip anymore?   Like for room service?  Thanks.  We are new cruisers.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2018)

Kel said:


> Cruise question.  We booked our Princess Cruise with gratuity included ($15.50 per person per day or $217.00 for the week).  I'm a moderate tipper (15%to 20%) and my husband is an over tipper (25%+).  Do we really need to tip anymore?   Like for room service?  Thanks.  We are new cruisers.



I think the fixed gratuity covers the expected things, like your room stewards and such.  If you order something extra, like room service, I'd tip the server directly.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2018)

Kel said:


> Cruise question.  We booked our Princess Cruise with gratuity included ($15.50 per person per day or $217.00 for the week).  I'm a moderate tipper (15%to 20%) and my husband is an over tipper (25%+).  Do we really need to tip anymore?   Like for room service?  Thanks.  We are new cruisers.


That would be about it. We like to use breakfast room service for our 'wake-up' call. They ring your phone as they are headed to your cabin- just about enough time to rise and throw on a robe. I give them a couple (as in $2) bucks. I don't add any other tips on the cruise. Oh, and I have the cabin steward empty the mini bar of their stuff so I can put my own sodas and fruit juices in  it.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2018)

On top of standard gratuities, we budget an additional 5% of cruise fare and give out on last night of our cruise in envelopes to those who have excelled in taking care of us, typically the cabin stewart, wait staff and maitre d.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 27, 2018)

Jim, thank you for your post. I did not know that I could have them remove the stuff in the mini bar and put my own stuff in it. This is good to know. Am I allowed to bring my own wine on board and if so how much?  I understand alcohol is very expensive on the ship. I also drink a lot of cold bottled water and tonic & lime, do they charge for those?
Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 27, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Jim, thank you for your post. I did not know that I could have them remove the stuff in the mini bar and put my own stuff in it. This is good to know. Am I allowed to bring my own wine on board and if so how much?  I understand alcohol is very expensive on the ship. I also drink a lot of cold bottled water and tonic & lime, do they charge for those?
> Suzanne


iirc, HA allows 2 bottles of wine to be brought aboard at embarkation. On subsequent port stops, they confiscate alcohol and return it on the day you disembark. And they charge A LOT for water and sodas. One way around that is getting a drink card. They will be available shortly after you board near the buffet. Some cruise lines and discounters will include this perk. My personal 'petty larceny' is to put a box or so of wine in my checked bag for use in the cabin, then order OJ with the above mentioned breakfast room service and use that and some sprite for a sangria in  the cabin before dinner.

This business of getting a cruise for a low price is a bit of a mine field. We have said, "It might cost you $500 to get on a cruise, but you'll pay a LOT more to get off it." With the charges for drinks, shore excursions, 'mandatory' tips, charges by the minute for internet, specialty restaurants aboard, fancy coffee drinks, the mini bar, even water conveniently left in the cabin, all suddenly appear on the bill that is automatically charged to the credit card you produce when you board.

You CAN cruise on the cheap, but they make all the 'little extras' seem so innocuous and easy and cheap, 'you're worth it', and that drink-of-the-day with the cute umbrella and beautiful fruit in it looks so good- for only $7.50 (plus 18% gratuity) will add up by the time the cruise ends.

Jim


----------



## suzanne (Sep 28, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> iirc, HA allows 2 bottles of wine to be brought aboard at embarkation. On subsequent port stops, they confiscate alcohol and return it on the day you disembark. And they charge A LOT for water and sodas. One way around that is getting a drink card. They will be available shortly after you board near the buffet. Some cruise lines and discounters will include this perk. My personal 'petty larceny' is to put a box or so of wine in my checked bag for use in the cabin, then order OJ with the above mentioned breakfast room service and use that and some sprite for a sangria in  the cabin before dinner.
> 
> This business of getting a cruise for a low price is a bit of a mine field. We have said, "It might cost you $500 to get on a cruise, but you'll pay a LOT more to get off it." With the charges for drinks, shore excursions, 'mandatory' tips, charges by the minute for internet, specialty restaurants aboard, fancy coffee drinks, the mini bar, even water conveniently left in the cabin, all suddenly appear on the bill that is automatically charged to the credit card you produce when you board.
> 
> ...



Since there is just me, 2 bottles of wine will easily get me thru the week. I had no idea they would charge for water, If I buy bottled water in ports of call and take on board will they take it away from me? I will try to get the drink card it seems worth it. I know those mini bars in hotels are extremely expensive and I would never take anything out of one. I would prefer they just empty it out at the beginning of the cruise.
Suzanne


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tap water is free. Its the bottles of water for which they charge.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 28, 2018)

Everyone's help here has been awesome and I thank you all so much. I have a last question at this point. Vacations To Go has the best price for the cruise I want. Has anyone used them that can tell me about their experience with them and how reputable they are?
Suzanne


----------



## suzanne (Sep 28, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Tap water is free. Its the bottles of water for which they charge.


Thank you, that's good to know. I will just take my stainless steel water bottle and refill it.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2018)

A friend always uses Vacations to Go and I use 'em to search for cruises.

That said, I prefer to book thru an online agency called "Best Price Cruises,"
or directly with the cruise line, or both.*

*I booked a cruise direct w-RCCL and asked them to list BPC as the agent.
RCCL gave me $325 OBC and BPC added another $125 OBC to that.
.


.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 28, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Everyone's help here has been awesome and I thank you all so much. I have a last question at this point. Vacations To Go has the best price for the cruise I want. Has anyone used them that can tell me about their experience with them and how reputable they are?
> Suzanne



Vacations To Go is well regarded, and may just give you what you want.  But before you pull the trigger, make sure you check Costco.com's Travel site.  They've had better prices on the two cruises I've recently booked, and offered Shipboard Credits and perks that were better than VTG had.  So make sure you look at all the options.  When you think about it, cruises are a lot like airfare - the ship is going to that location on that date.  The decision is how much to spend to be on that ship. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Everyone's help here has been awesome and I thank you all so much. I have a last question at this point. Vacations To Go has the best price for the cruise I want. Has anyone used them that can tell me about their experience with them and how reputable they are?
> Suzanne


We have used them several times and gotten personal service from their agent Donald Percell. He has gotten us upgrades, and has replied to questions at all hours. That said, normally, we shop cruises through VTG, but actually book direct with the cruise line. Since you are going on your first, even though you are getting (ahem) excellent advice here, Donald might be your best bet.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you can bring a couple of bottles of water back from port stops. They just don't want people bringing alcohol aboard. That's a big profit center for the cruise line.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 28, 2018)

Suzanne, if you don't mind sharing, are you booking a cabin for one, or do they have cabins for 3? As a single, I am reluctant to book what I have heard are exorbitant costs for one person.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I'm pretty sure you can bring a couple of bottles of water back from port stops. They just don't want people bringing alcohol aboard. That's a big profit center for the cruise line.


The problem is that bottles of water can easily be emptied and filled with alcohol. Some cruise lines no longer allow bottles of water or soda to be brought on board, at embarkation or at port. Mainly because people dump the water out, fill with vodka (or other clear spirits). Cuts in to the cruise line profits. Going through security once for a three night cruise, I saw someone with a HUGE bottle of mouthwash that security was inspecting. Much more mouthwash than any one or two people would need for a three night cruise. While there is always the benefit of the doubt, I doubt it was mouthwash in that bottle.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 28, 2018)

I bring bottles of water on board with me on almost every cruise. Many cruise ports, especially in Europe, sell it to returning passengers at the dock (at inflated prices compared to the region, but still significantly less than on board ship). I’ve never been stopped taking water on board, even when I took a flat of water or about a dozen large Fiji water bottles (that was fun, in San Juan...). 

Now that I have status I get three free bottles of water on board every day (or alcoholic drinks, though I tend to avoid those), but it’s still more convenient (and better quality) for me to bring my own. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 28, 2018)

I would like to know if cruise lines allow passenger to bring  bottle water ( store inside their luggage ) . Does he/ she needs to declare that at cruise check in counter.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2018)

uop1497 said:


> I would like to know if cruise lines allow passenger to bring  bottle water ( store inside their luggage ) . Does he/ she needs to declare that at cruise check in counter.


No. Security may find it when scanning your bags and either allow you to take it on or confiscate it based on their policy. Most lines want you to carry on any water or soda rather than put it in your luggage you leave with the porter. If you put it in checked bags, then they may not deliver your bags and ask you to pick them up and tell you what they removed. Of course all based on their policy and thoroughness of x ray.

In any case, taking water on a cruise is a waste. Water from the tap is perfectly fine and desalinated on the ship. There is nothing wrong with water on a ship and bottled water is only necessary for taking in to port. Bring a refillable bottle of some sort that you can fill on the ship and take with you.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2018)

uop1497 said:


> I would like to know if cruise lines allow passenger to bring  bottle water ( store inside their luggage ) . Does he/ she needs to declare that at cruise check in counter.


You will find bottled water in your cabin. Those original ones are free. You can refill them onboard.  There is chilled, filtered water in the buffet room. If you use the bottles that will replace the original ones, you will be charged. I would NOT put water bottles in my luggage. Perhaps some booze, but not water  you will not be asked at the check-in counter. 

Jim


----------



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks Dave, I have checked Costco, the cruise line direct, as well as several other cruise websites. So far VTG has the cheapest rate. The person I have been in contact is not Donald Percell but a different agent. Would I be able to change to the agent you used? I would like to use someone that has been recommended instead of the person who received my email for information about the cruise.
Suzanne


----------



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2018)

I am traveling alone. Since I don't know anyone that wants to do this cruise with me. I hate paying the solo fee, but if I want to do the Alaska cruise I will have to pay it. I don't know if they offer cabins for 3. 
Suzanne


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 29, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Thanks Dave, I have checked Costco, the cruise line direct, as well as several other cruise websites. So far VTG has the cheapest rate. The person I have been in contact is not Donald Percell but a different agent. Would I be able to change to the agent you used? I would like to use someone that has been recommended instead of the person who received my email for information about the cruise.
> Suzanne


Did you take into account the $ amount of the Costco cash card that you get back after your cruise?  I have compared VTG, Costco, Crucon etc and find that Costco and Crucon are better than VTG.  I believe Crucon has change fees and I won't touch them.  VTG also has change fees. Costco's site is easy to use and understand the final cost.

You may think you won't make a change and are not concerned with change fees.  But if the price of a cruise drops before final payment, usually 90 days before sail date, you can request for the price of your cabin to be adjusted.  Costco does it readily when you call for no cost.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2018)

VacationForever, has given you some outstanding cruise information. Please review his posts.  We also uses Costco Travel because they will stand behind their contact. When you have a problem with the cruise line, just call Costco and they will resolve the problem or problems.

Good luck enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzanne, you can change agents at VTG. Just call and ask for him or leave a voice mail, he'll call or email back. Your preference. We have found Donald very responsive.

I'm not sure if H/A offers them, but some lines have a limited number of solo cabins for singles with no supplement. Again. Ask.

We have tried to answer all your questions. It seems like maybe we've removed some of the 'mystique ' of discovering the ins and outs of cruising. By the time you board, you'll have all the collective wisdom of frequent cruisers and miss some of the fun of finding out yourself. Otoh, knowing a year ahead of time might save you some money as well as well.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> It seems like maybe we've removed some of the 'mystique ' of discovering the ins and outs of cruising. By the time you board, you'll have all the collective wisdom of frequent cruisers and miss some of the fun of finding out yourself.


I remember on the first cruise I ever took I scoured the internet for information, trip reports, pictures, etc. of the particular cruise we were doing. Once I got onboard it was deja vu. I felt like I'd already done all the things we were doing! It did distract a bit from the whole experience.  So save a little bit to discover once you're on the cruise. But, do your due diligence, of course, for the best deal you can find for yourself.  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 29, 2018)

I too have taken a bottle of water and/or a can of Diet Coke onboard after a port day. Some cruise lines let me keep it in my backpack side pocket and send it through the security machine. Others wanted me to pass it across rather than going through. I don't think I'd get away with a whole carton of Diet Coke or water.  One or two doesn't seem to be a big deal.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 29, 2018)

suzanne said:


> I am traveling alone. Since I don't know anyone that wants to do this cruise with me. I hate paying the solo fee, but if I want to do the Alaska cruise I will have to pay it. I don't know if they offer cabins for 3.
> Suzanne



Last minute Alaska cruises may be found without any single supplement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2018)

Celebrity Cruise Line allow you to bring must water as you want on aboard.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 29, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Celebrity Cruise Line allow you to bring must water as you want on aboard.


Celebrity and Royal Caribbean recently updated their policy to twelve 500ml bottles of water or non-alcoholic beverages per cabin as hand carry only.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks you VacationForever on that update. I guess with their various beverage packages program Celebrity Cruise wants to capture ever possible drink sale.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Celebrity and Royal Caribbean recently updated their policy to twelve 500ml bottles of water or non-alcoholic beverages per cabin as hand carry only.



Do you have a link? I’m on a RCL cruise this month... I haven’t seen any notice of a policy change and am curious.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Do you have a link? I’m on a RCL cruise this month... I haven’t seen any notice of a policy change and am curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is posted on both the Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise critic forums, with link to their new policy.  I will look for it tomorrow and post the links.

PS. I just got home from a Kenny G concert.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> It is posted on both the Celebrity and Royal Caribbean cruise critic forums, with link to their new policy.  I will look for it tomorrow and post the links.



Ok, thanks. I found it.

https://www.royalcaribbean.com/faq/questions/food-drink-onboard-policy

I’ll bet this won’t be enforced on my cruise departing Barcelona, nor any of our ports. The stores at the ports, past security, sell packages of six 1.5L bottles of water for the express purpose of taking on board. I find policies such as this one against common sense...obviously they want us to buy everything from them on board, still... well, I’m a shareholder, and I might even write a letter about this one, not that it would matter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## suzanne (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you all for your help. I have the info that I need to make a wise choice on where to book my cruise and what to look for. Tuggers are the best.
Suzanne


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Ok, thanks. I found it.
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbean.com/faq/questions/food-drink-onboard-policy
> 
> ...


With your Crown and Anchor status (Diamond/Diamond+), aren't 3 bottles of water enough to get you through each day outside of meals?   We have been cruising with Celebrity and we typically get a beverage package as one of our perks, unless it is a repositioning cruise where there are no perks.  We are one more cruise away from Elite on Celebrity and should achieve it after our Dec '18 South East Asia cruise.  We will be going on our first RCCL cruise, a Transatlantic in 2019 and then a Transpacific in 2020.  We are planning on relying on the 3 drinks per person to get us bottled water and my husband his couple of glasses of wine in the evening.  We don't bring beverage onboard as it is a hassle.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 30, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Everyone's help here has been awesome and I thank you all so much. I have a last question at this point. Vacations To Go has the best price for the cruise I want. Has anyone used them that can tell me about their experience with them and how reputable they are?
> Suzanne


We cruised years ago with a travel agency that was associated with our work.  They were based in San Francisco and did a good job for us.  Then didn't cruise for about 15 years.  We started cruising again after we retired several years ago and recently been on 4 cruises using Vacations to Go.  They have done a great job for, everything they have said and promised has happened, real easy to communicate with, great pricing and we feel treated as if we were special.  As you read this can you even imagine us using anyone else.  We do enjoy feeling as if special.
Bart


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever, I cannot find this new policy about limiting the amount of water  passengers came bring on aboard RCI or Celebrity cruise ships.  I have checked both RCI and Celebrity website and cannot find this policy.  I am now checking cruise Critics website.
Still checking.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> We are one more cruise away from Elite on Celebrity and should achieve it after our Dec '18 South East Asia cruise. . . . We are planning on relying on the 3 drinks per person to get us bottled water and my husband his couple of glasses of wine in the evening.



You'll like being Elite. You get coupons good all over the ship for those before dinner drinks. That has eliminated my smuggling wine aboard.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> With your Crown and Anchor status (Diamond/Diamond+), aren't 3 bottles of water enough to get you through each day outside of meals?   We have been cruising with Celebrity and we typically get a beverage package as one of our perks, unless it is a repositioning cruise where there are no perks.  We are one more cruise away from Elite on Celebrity and should achieve it after our Dec '18 South East Asia cruise.  We will be going on our first RCCL cruise, a Transatlantic in 2019 and then a Transpacific in 2020.  We are planning on relying on the 3 drinks per person to get us bottled water and my husband his couple of glasses of wine in the evening.  We don't bring beverage onboard as it is a hassle.



I’m sure this will be too much info for most readers, so if you’re not interested in the details of my personal subjective opinion nor learn what seems to work best for me skip to the next post, as this is not something that’s debatable.

I find it quite inconvenient to remember to get drinks during the limited time daily they offer them as a perk on most cruises. If it’s a port day, there is even less time to get them. On a few select cruises they offer them throughout the day (usually those with a huge number of diamond members), but not always even then. Last year, even though I had this perk, I bought water...and was glad I did. And still I did get a few bottles now and then from a bar. By the way, getting water or any other drink with this perk typically requires going to a bar, waiting in line with the other dozen people who noticed it’s now diamond time, scan your card, sign the receipt (sometimes they don’t require that), and then finally leave with your drinks. Yeah, I don’t like standing in line and when you do this every day for a two week cruise it’s hours waiting for...water. If time permits, you can optionally go to the diamond lounge and get additional drinks, and sometimes water but not always.

While the water on the ship is safe to drink, the water in the cabin tastes quite bad as they don’t really intend people to drink it. So, that means taking water from the buffet or other limited locations around the ship in a container. They also have a policy, which too few adhere to, that requires use of a glass to transfer water to your own container. So, it takes time. I tend to drink about a litre a night, on average, so that would be two of those bottles...plus any others during the day. I simply find it inconvenient to have to remember and then make a special trip to get water and take it back to my cabin every day when I could easily just bring aboard some bottles myself. 

Unfortunately, this policy, if enforced, would likely see me simply buying a water package from the cruise line which is obviously the outcome they want. Their water packages are about 5x the cost compared to prices in the States and about 6x the cost when in Europe.

Based on my previous cruise experience, if you are on a port intensive cruise you will be able to bring back water or other non alcoholic drinks in your day pack without any issue. Many times, as I may on my cruise this month, simply take a few bottles of water with me on departure and then bring others at the subsequent port stops. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> VacationForever, I cannot find this new policy about limiting the amount of water  passengers came bring on aboard RCI or Celebrity cruise ships.  I have checked both RCI and Celebrity website and cannot find this policy.  I am now checking cruise Critics website.
> Still checking.


I could have been mistaken about Celebrity's policy.  I remember reading on both cc boards that the new policy starts on Oct 1st.  Ken found the link to RCCL's new policy, see above.  I will check and see if I can find the reference on Celebrity cc board.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> I’m sure this will be too much info for most readers, so if you’re not interested in the details of my personal subjective opinion nor learn what seems to work best for me skip to the next post, as this is not something that’s debatable.
> 
> I find it quite inconvenient to remember to get drinks during the limited time daily they offer them as a perk on most cruises. If it’s a port day, there is even less time to get them. On a few select cruises they offer them throughout the day (usually those with a huge number of diamond members), but not always even then. Last year, even though I had this perk, I bought water...and was glad I did. And still I did get a few bottles now and then from a bar. By the way, getting water or any other drink with this perk typically requires going to a bar, waiting in line with the other dozen people who noticed it’s now diamond time, scan your card, sign the receipt (sometimes they don’t require that), and then finally leave with your drinks. Yeah, I don’t like standing in line and when you do this every day for a two week cruise it’s hours waiting for...water. If time permits, you can optionally go to the diamond lounge and get additional drinks, and sometimes water but not always.
> 
> ...


Makes sense.  I believe you can buy 12 bottles of Evian off RCCL cruiseplaner site for something like $39 and they will be delivered straight to the stateroom on Day 1.  I would prefer to go that route if I am paying for water rather than lug water onboard.  We don't do tap water from the stateroom too.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 30, 2018)

Norwegian no longer allows ANY beverages to be brought aboard, at embarkation or ports, even water. Well, you can bring wine, but they want $15 per bottle "corkage" even if you drink it in your cabin from a straw.

I understand RCCL and Celebrity putting a limit on. I've seen people get out of cabs with six suitcases and six 24-packs of water. This must incredibly slow down luggage handling, and increase waste. Water on board is fine; use a refillable bottle. But they don't want you to refill at the water machines; do it in your cabin.

In May, Princess was selling 12-packs of water at a reasonable price in the pre-sailing purchases part of their site. I think it was about $7. They had a soda can pack that was much cheaper then the at-the-bar price, too. They were very lax, perhaps intentionally so, about making us give up any bottles bought in ports, too.

Every cruise ship cabin we've had in the last ten years has had water bottles in the room on arrival, but none of them has been free.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Makes sense.  I believe you can buy 12 bottles of Evian off RCCL cruiseplaner site for something like $39 and they will be delivered straight to the stateroom on Day 1.  I would prefer to go that route if I am paying for water rather than lug water onboard.  We don't do tap water from the stateroom too.



Yes, I’ve done that. They also offer 24 for, I think, $69, which is what I bought for a 23 night cruise last year. However, keep in mind that all purchases, including the water, is subject to their 18% service fee. That $69 purchase turned into $81, or ~$3.35 per liter, so it’s about 3x the regular retail cost (I was incorrect in the earlier post) for the same item, or 6-10x the cost in Europe for a comparable product. 

Like I said earlier, I’ll probably end up buying water from them. I just don’t like being forced to do so. Of course, this is yet another method for them to increase the per passenger total revenue instead of raising cabin fares, which is the common method for comparing cruises (most don’t include the extras they purchase such as drinks, though of course they should).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

isisdave said:


> I understand RCCL and Celebrity putting a limit on. I've seen people get out of cabs with six suitcases and six 24-packs of water. This must incredibly slow down luggage handling, and increase waste.



As of two years ago or so, they no longer permit checking flats of water. I did this twice with NCL without any problem. With RCL, the porter thought it was fine, but then found me a few minutes later to give the flat of water back saying he wasn’t allowed to check it. I simply brought it on myself and it fit just fine on top of my rolling bag, and wasn’t too much of a chore. So, they don’t allow it any longer at the ports I’ve been to, and its been that way for some time.



> Water on board is fine; use a refillable bottle. But they don't want you to refill at the water machines; do it in your cabin.



As I posted earlier, the water in the cabin tastes horrible. It’s not the same as provided at the buffet or the restaurants. And yes, I’ve confirmed this with several different ships. I wish I could tolerate the cabin water as you do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is one that I found that Captain's Club indicating that non-alcoholic drinks are allowed as hand carry as of April 2017.  I must have confused the 12 bottles with that of RCCL's new policy.
https://boards.cruisecritic.com/sho...w+non-alcoholic+drinks+on+board+policy&page=2


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> As I posted earlier, the water in the cabin tastes horrible. It’s not the same as provided at the buffet or the restaurants. And yes, I’ve confirmed this with several different ships. I wish I could tolerate the cabin water as you do.


I'm kind of that way with cruise ship water. Consider where it comes from, and how they store it. It is piped aboard at various ports.- All of which are a long way downstream from 'Rocky Mountain High'. I'm pretty sure the municipal water supplies they get it from are filtered/chlorinated and certified in some way to be pure and suitable for consumption, then it goes into big tanks in the bilge of the ships where it functions as ballast. OR they have the capacity to desalinate sea water and treat it and store it in those same tanks to mix with what remained of the water that was piped aboard through a fire hose.

At home, I'm not a water snob. I drink what comes out of the kitchen faucet or the filtered stuff from the fridge. BUT for me- on cruise ships, I drink something out of a bottle. Wine, beer, soda, or water. There are enough ways to get sick on a cruise already. Drinking suspect water doesn't need to be added to them.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I'm kind of that way with cruise ship water. Consider where it comes from, and how they store it. It is piped aboard at various ports.- All of which are a long way downstream from 'Rocky Mountain High'. I'm pretty sure the municipal water supplies they get it from are filtered/chlorinated and certified in some way to be pure and suitable for consumption, then it goes into big tanks in the bilge of the ships where it functions as ballast. OR they have the capacity to desalinate sea water and treat it and store it in those same tanks to mix with what remained of the water that was piped aboard through a fire hose.
> 
> At home, I'm not a water snob. I drink what comes out of the kitchen faucet or the filtered stuff from the fridge. BUT for me- on cruise ships, I drink something out of a bottle. Wine, beer, soda, or water. There are enough ways to get sick on a cruise already. Drinking suspect water doesn't need to be added to them.
> 
> Jim



Exactly. At home, I have a filter in the kitchen and it’s much better than the one in the refrigerator but both are okay. I’ve read a few reports on water quality, filtration systems, and health benefits of particular pH levels for a purpose (not that it has much changed what I drink). If you’re curious about this, simply read up on the Kangen water systems - I don’t have one (yet) but a gym I used to frequent had one and encouraged members to use it and it tasted fantastic. I suppose I am a water snob. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glynda (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Makes sense.  I believe you can buy 12 bottles of Evian off RCCL cruiseplaner site for something like $39 and they will be delivered straight to the stateroom on Day 1.  I would prefer to go that route if I am paying for water rather than lug water onboard.  We don't do tap water from the stateroom too.



I pre-purchased a 12 pack of bottled water on a RCCL cruise that was in the room. Don't remember the cost for just plain water. When we were on a Carnival cruise out of Port Canaveral last Spring, I tried to hand the baggage handler a 12 count carton of soft drinks with our luggage. It had my name and cabin number on it. He refused to take it and said we had to hand carry it on. I didn't read that we could take water and soft drinks aboard for our recent Celebrity cruise out of Southampton, England. Regardless, it would have been just too difficult to hand carry-them on, plus we chose a drink plan as one of our perks. On port days there were tables with water as you approached the gangplank for those who had a drink package, or added the price of a bottle to their account then.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 30, 2018)

We are Elite + on Celebrity and Diamond on RCCL. We always purchase the Classics or Premium Beverage Plan on their ships. I can see why both cruises lines are pushing for passengers to purchase a beverage plan.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

We are too cheap to pay for a beverage package unless it is included as a perk option on Celebrity.   I don't drink alcohol and I primarily drink water and ice tea, so a beverage package is wasted on me.  But when the beverage perk is included as a perk we usually opt for it, more for convenience than anything else.  My husband has 2 glasses of wine with dinner and that way he does not need to run his card when he orders his wine.

On RCCL, with Diamond getting 3 drinks loaded onto the card, I figure I can just pick up our 4 bottles of water over dinner hours.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2018)

We ordered a water package on Holland America last year, and nearly drowned in all that water.  We gave half to our friends who were traveling with us in their own stateroom, and we drank all we could.  We still left water behind when the cruise was over.  We won't be doing that again.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> We ordered a water package on Holland America last year, and nearly drowned in all that water.  We gave half to our friends who were traveling with us in their own stateroom, and we drank all we could.  We still left water behind when the cruise was over.  We won't be doing that again.
> 
> Dave



Curious, how many bottles and what was the cost?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Curious, how many bottles and what was the cost?



I think it was at least 10 bottles, and each one was more than 2 liters.  I'm thinking it was around $35.  I asked if we could just get a bottle or two at a time throughout the week, and they said No.  They delivered the whole lot at one time.  We were tripping over it. 

If this is something that interests you, do the math, and ask ahead.  We didn't, and we regretted it.  It didn't occur to me that if we were out and about on the ship, we wouldn't want to go back to the stateroom just to refill a water bottle or whatever.  YMMV.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think it was at least 10 bottles, and each one was more than 2 liters.  I'm thinking it was around $35.  I asked if we could just get a bottle or two at a time throughout the week, and they said No.  They delivered the whole lot at one time.  We were tripping over it.
> 
> If this is something that interests you, do the math, and ask ahead.  We didn't, and we regretted it.  It didn't occur to me that if we were out and about on the ship, we wouldn't want to go back to the stateroom just to refill a water bottle or whatever.  YMMV.
> 
> Dave



I was curious because I wondered how HA serviced this. I know how RCL does it, and as I posted earlier, I’ve already had it on one cruise. 10, 2L bottles for $35 is a good deal compared to RCL, as that’s about twice what they offer.

ETA: the HA website shows 12, 1L bottles for $32. So, that’s much closer to the RCL price. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> ETA: the HA website shows 12, 1L bottles for $32. So, that’s much closer to the RCL price.



Ok, maybe they were only 1L size.  I was mentally comparing them to a 2L bottle of soda at the grocery store, and was remembering what we received as being larger than that.  I just remember it was a LOT of water. 

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, maybe they were only 1L size.  I was mentally comparing them to a 2L bottle of soda at the grocery store, and was remembering what we received as being larger than that.  I just remember it was a LOT of water.
> 
> Dave



Sure. 1L makes sense and is the same size RCL sells. Quantity is relative to the number of passengers and nights in the cabin...when I bought last year I was on a 23 night trip so 24 bottles wasn’t out of line at all. As it happens, I got extra (non Evian) now and then so had a few extra to give away, etc.

Also, I believe it was posted earlier that the water in the cabin is not included and costs extra. For my last two or three RCL trips there have been a couple bottles in the cabin. But, these were trips overseas, and my cabin also had a kettle, so I think they include it for those regions (and since they take away the kettle in North America (I guess they really don’t trust us...) I suppose they think there’s no reason to include water). However, this encourages the belief that the cabin sink water isn’t to be used for drinking...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Sure. 1L makes sense and is the same size RCL sells. Quantity is relative to the number of passengers and nights in the cabin...when I bought last year I was on a 23 night trip so 24 bottles wasn’t out of line at all. As it happens, I got extra (non Evian) now and then so had a few extra to give away, etc.



It was a 7 night cruise, and the water didn't show up till the second night.  So 12 bottles, for 2 people for <6 nights is a lot of water to drink. As I said, we gave our friends some (I think four bottles), we had one in the bathroom and one on each nightstand, and we still were tripping over the rest.  It was just too much.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> It was a 7 night cruise, and the water didn't show up till the second night.  So 12 bottles, for 2 people for <6 nights is a lot of water to drink. As I said, we gave our friends some (I think four bottles), we had one in the bathroom and one on each nightstand, and we still were tripping over the rest.  It was just too much.
> 
> Dave


I drink alot of water and won't have trouble drinking 6 1 litre bottles over a week on my own.  My problem is with shore excursions... need the bathroom after drinking lots of water!  It makes us reluctant to go on full day shore excursions.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I drink alot of water and won't have trouble drinking 6 1 litre bottles over a week on my own.  My problem is with shore excursions... need the bathroom after drinking lots of water!  It makes us reluctant to go on full day shore excursions.



I hear that, and agree, if you were hanging around the room all day.  In the case of the above cruise, we were in port three of those days.  We drank as much water as we could when we were in the stateroom, but not enough.  Factor in the wasted expense of water not drunk, and we'd have been better off just drinking whatever the tap provided. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I hear that, and agree, if you were hanging around the room all day.  In the case of the above cruise, we were in port three of those days.  We drank as much water as we could when we were in the stateroom, but not enough.  Factor in the wasted expense of water not drunk, and we'd have been better off just drinking whatever the tap provided.
> 
> Dave


We normally bring a 1 litre or 2 half litre bottles when we leave the port for the day.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2018)

Royal Caribbean unofficial answer (hit and miss a very gray area: totally up to security checking you when you are boarding the ship) you can bring on a 12 pack of sodas or a case of water in your check luggage at the time of boarding the ship. However, You must carry the sodas and water around the ship with you until your cabin is ready to be occupied.

Porters will not load sodas & water with your checked bags.

You can bring on the two bottle of wines or champagne at the time of boarding the ship.
No liquor allowed.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2018)

You can bring on board twelve (12) 17 oz bottles of water or soda. This is from a topic on RCCL from Cruise Critics website this morning.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 1, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> You can bring on board twelve (12) 17 oz bottles of water or soda. This is from a topic on RCCL from Cruise Critics website this morning.



Scroll up and you’ll see the link I posted a day or two ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Scroll up and you’ll see the link I posted a day or two ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


See Post Number 127


Richard


----------



## suzanne (Oct 2, 2018)

Jim, just wanted to thank you for your help. Donald Purcell just booked my cruise along with my friends cruise. He was able to get us cabins right across from each other.  Its says that the balcony has an obstructed view because the railing is steel not plexiglass. How tall are the railings on cruise ships? Is it solid sheet of steel or just half way up the balcony? Will we be able to see over it?
Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Jim, just wanted to thank you for your help. Donald Purcell just booked my cruise along with my friends cruise. He was able to get us cabins right across from each other.  Its says that the balcony has an obstructed view because the railing is steel not plexiglass. How tall are the railings on cruise ships? Is it solid sheet of steel or just half way up the balcony? Will we be able to see over it?
> Suzanne


Glad Donald was able to help. He's always been responsive if we had a question. You will be able to see over the railing just fine.


----------



## HollyMyers (Mar 1, 2019)

I would advise you to call the company that arranges the cruise. They should know the answers to some of these questions, because they know exactly all the conditions of that boat.. As for the first two questions, everything will depend on you and on the company. On their pricing policies and traditions.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 1, 2019)

What cruise ship are you sailing on ?
Also, please ask your travel agent to answer all your cruise concerns.
We just completed a seven (7) day’s cruises on The New Celebrity Edge ship and it was Excellent. The food and the service was outstanding IMO.

Please enjoy your cruise


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 2, 2019)

AnnaS said:


> Great cruise thread.  We plan on booking an Alaska cruise as soon as our they are announced (next year) for July of 2020.  We are thinking of cruising the Princess.  Have lot's of time for reading/researching. .
> 
> Thanks everyone



Quoting my own quote 

We booked The Royal Princess for June 2020.  Flying to Anchorage and staying two nights in Denali.  Looking forward to this.  After reading these posts, need to go and check if I/we have port side cabin (with verandah).


----------



## Retiresoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Pedro47,

We were on the Celebrity Edge Feb 17-23. We loved the ship, service, food, art, Eden, and much more. Sadly, because of the mindless production shows, sewer smells that showed up in waves (even on the outside decks at sea, Sunset Bar and Mast Grill) we may consider sticking with the Solstice class. We missed their martini bar.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2019)

My friend, who does the "Flower Power" musical cruise each Spring, just showed my the lineup for their cruise in 2020. Bookings open on 4/11. I'm trying to decide if if I can come up with a decent excuse to avoid going, or if I actually want to join them. The ship is the Celebrity Infinity out of Miami.

The Lineup:

THE HOLLIES
THE ZOMBIES
HERMAN’S HERMITS STARRING PETER NOONE
THE TURTLES
ARLO GUTHRIE
THE BUCKINGHAMS
THE GRASS ROOTS
RARE EARTH
VANILLA FUDGE
THE CLASSICS IV
MUSIC OF CREAM
... _and more_


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> My friend, who does the "Flower Power" musical cruise each Spring, just showed my the lineup for their cruise in 2020. Bookings open on 4/11. I'm trying to decide if if I can come up with a decent excuse to avoid going, or if I actually want to join them. The ship is the Celebrity Infinity out of Miami.
> 
> The Lineup:
> 
> ...


We're booked on the 2019!  Leave March 30th.  Did the Moody Blues Cruise last year and loved it. It's like no other cruise. We're trying a different one this time. Haven't sailed the Infinity before, but I'll let you know when we get back.

2019 Flower Power Lineup (Keep in mind that the names can change a bit from the original as members split off and there is a dispute over who may use the name going forward.)

The Beach Boys

Tommy James and the Shondells

Blood, Sweat & Tears

Jefferson Starship (In our top 3 favorites on Moody Blues Cruise)

The Lovin’ Spoonful

The Yardbirds

Cheech & Chong

Gary Puckett and The Union Gap

Big Brother & The Holding Company

Chuck Negron (of Three Dog Night)

The Circle

The Cowsills

The Boxtops

The Revolvers

The Who Generation

Papa & the Mama’s


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

Retiresoon said:


> Pedro47,
> 
> We were on the Celebrity Edge Feb 17-23. We loved the ship, service, food, art, Eden, and much more. Sadly, because of the mindless production shows, sewer smells that showed up in waves (even on the outside decks at sea, Sunset Bar and Mast Grill) we may consider sticking with the Stolstice class. We missed their martini bar



I hate to read that about Celebrity's Edge!  It looks so cool!


----------



## Retiresoon (Mar 3, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I hate to read that about Celebrity's Edge!  It looks so cool!



I know, Glynda, it saddened me I had read reviews with similar views and was determined it couldn’t be true... that these folks just could not adjust to change, or like to complain or just grouchy. I made an excuse first day while still in port when touring the ship and was nearly knocked over by the smell at the Sunset Bar...that they were probably emptying the septic tanks. Oh well, guessing major design flaw because reviews have mentioned it for several months now.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2019)

Retiresoon said:


> Pedro47,
> 
> We were on the Celebrity Edge Feb 17-23. We loved the ship, service, food, art, Eden, and much more. Sadly, because of the mindless production shows, sewer smells that showed up in waves (even on the outside decks at sea, Sunset Bar and Mast Grill) we may consider sticking with the Stolstice class. We missed their martini bar



We sailed The Edge one week before you. The Edge is awesome and beautiful. The service was top notch and the food was Excellent IMO.

The production show in EDEN, IMHO we did not liked it. We walked out of the show after 15 minutes. I would give it a rating of 1 star out of a 5 star rating.  We just did not understand the or storyline.

We have read about the sewage smell located by the theatre on Cruise Critica. We did not experience that problem on our cruise to my knowledge.

We also loved sailing on all the Solstice and the Millennium class ships.

The best production show was the comedian Rondell Sheridan. He did two (2) shows on our cruise and his second night show in The Theatre called "The Late Night Adult Comedy" show was standing room only. It was pack on both decks. He was excellent and very funny IMO.

The best meal we had was in The Fine Cut Steakhouse. The service and all our meals were Five Stars IMHO.


----------



## Retiresoon (Mar 4, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> We sailed The Edge one week before you. The Edge is awesome and beautiful. The service was top notch and the food was Excellent IMO.
> 
> The production show in EDEN, IMHO we did not liked it. We walked out of the show after 15 minutes. I would give it a rating of 1 star out of a 5 star rating.  We just did not understand the or storyline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retiresoon (Mar 4, 2019)

Oops, continued
Agree with everything you said about the Edge. The comedians were hilarious. We would also give 0-1 for Eden and show, theme/ characters wandering around in the evening  but enjoyed it very much in the daytime.
BTW, if you were in the right places at the right times... you would have noticed the smells.


----------



## kckaren21 (Apr 29, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> ...if the price of a cruise drops before final payment, usually 90 days before sail date, you can request for the price of your cabin to be adjusted.  Costco does it readily when you call for no cost.



Princess lowered the price for me, when I found it cheaper somewhere else.

We originally booked 11 months ahead, with Princess. We were getting 2 free  drink packages(value $69/day, but we will be in port/ashore 2 full days and 2 half days anyway) When we changed to the new deal (6 mos before sailing), we save $310 apiece and get $300 onboard cash, total savings $910. Princess graciously changed it.

I check pricing almost every month, to see if I can improve on our package.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 29, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> We sailed The Edge one week before you. The Edge is awesome and beautiful. The service was top notch and the food was Excellent IMO.
> 
> The production show in EDEN, IMHO we did not liked it. We walked out of the show after 15 minutes. I would give it a rating of 1 star out of a 5 star rating.  We just did not understand the or storyline.
> 
> We have read about the sewage smell located by the theatre on Cruise Critica. We did not experience that problem on our cruise to my knowledge. <snip>



We experienced an awful sewer smell outside the theater on Celebrity Infinity in March. It got worse as the week progressed and could be smelled all the way through the photo area and the casino by week's end.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 30, 2019)

Glynda said:


> We're booked on the 2019!  Leave March 30th.  Did the Moody Blues Cruise last year and loved it. It's like no other cruise. We're trying a different one this time. Haven't sailed the Infinity before, but I'll let you know when we get back.
> 
> 2019 Flower Power Lineup (Keep in mind that the names can change a bit from the original as members split off and there is a dispute over who may use the name going forward.)
> 
> ...



We sailed Infinity around the Panama Canal for a two week trip.  It was the best Celebrity ship we have been on.  Lots of extras like ice cream bar, pasta bar, stir fry bar, fresh fish and grill and a great coffee bar with deserts in the center of the ship on deck five. I hope they still have all that.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

tompalm said:


> We sailed Infinity around the Panama Canal for a two week trip.  It was the best Celebrity ship we have been on.  Lots of extras like ice cream bar, pasta bar, stir fry bar, fresh fish and grill and a great coffee bar with deserts in the center of the ship on deck five. I hope they still have all that.


Those are standard on all Celebrity Millenium and Solstice class ships. They did convert the 'Bistro on 5' to a sushi restaurant ($)


----------



## isisdave (Apr 30, 2019)

You can use www.cruisewatch.com  to monitor fare changes.

Generally, I think all agencies get the same rate from the cruise line. Then it's up to them to sweeten the deal with perks. If you find a cheaper price later, it probably won't include the same perks you've got already; basically you'd be rebooking at the lower, later rate but without the bennies. Depending on your drinking habits, this may be just fine.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 30, 2019)

tompalm said:


> We sailed Infinity around the Panama Canal for a two week trip.  It was the best Celebrity ship we have been on.  Lots of extras like ice cream bar, pasta bar, stir fry bar, fresh fish and grill and a great coffee bar with deserts in the center of the ship on deck five. I hope they still have all that.


It is standard on all Celebrity cruises.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2019)

tompalm said:


> We sailed Infinity around the Panama Canal for a two week trip.  It was the best Celebrity ship we have been on.  Lots of extras like ice cream bar, pasta bar, stir fry bar, fresh fish and grill and a great coffee bar with deserts in the center of the ship on deck five. I hope they still have all that.



We liked the Infinity too. Yes, they still have all that.  Larger Celebrity ships have all that too plus more. I liked that we didn't have to run from the dining room at the back of the Infinity to the theater at the front in time for our show. It was a shorter stroll! Still, that smell...


----------



## tompalm (May 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> It is standard on all Celebrity cruises.


I have been on five Celebrity ships. Infinity had more to offer. Some of the things were standard on all ships.


----------



## pedro47 (May 1, 2019)

We liked the S Class ships with Celebrity. Yes! They are large than their M Class ships(Infinity, Constellations and Millennium).

We liked Celebrity Cruises Lines because of their outstanding services to cruisers and their restaurants. Their food is excellent IMO.


----------

